# Ionic Detox Foot Spa



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

What are your thoughts on this ionization theory? I would like to purchase a unit, but I need to know more info from people who have used it, both proâs and conâs!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that product but I have recently tried the detox foot patches. My goodness did they ever pull out the nasty toxins! I was given a free sample and I applied it through the night with the thought that 'this was a waste of time"...but in the a.m. there it was! A pad FULL of black junk! And the foot felt 'weird' all day and actually ached a bit as the day wore on even though the pad had been off for hours. I think it had pulled lots more toxins down the leg and since they were all 'pooled' in the leg that is why it felt so odd. I wished I had more pads to use the next night. Sold me!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

It's a total scam IMO. My wife owns a day spa and beauty parlor, and we researched those extensively. Test it out by doing the same exact procedures, but without putting your feet into the water. The water still turns a yucky rusty color, etc.. 

One of the girls who works for her wanted to do this as a service for customers. We made her do that first and she was shocked. Some further checking around and consults with an M.D. convinced us that it's pure quackery. The crappy stuff in the tub is strictly a chemical reaction that has nothing to do with "toxins" coming out of your pores.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Same thing for those "ear candles" people were trying to say worked. I think dateline or someone else exposed them as quackery.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

The reason I am looking for some feedback, is because last week @ work I tried out this foot detox spa and the funny thing isâ¦that I felt much better afterwards! 

I did some research on the ionic foot detox spa and found it to be like what all of you are sayingâ¦ it's pure quackery! It just doesnât add upâ¦ I just canât explain how my joints and my knees stopped hurting right after one 30 minute treatment.

Since then Iâve been wondering what happened to my body, furthermore itâs really hard to believe the sales pitch of this product. Scientifically this product should not work at all! Holistic medicine is far from a scientific understanding of how our bodies work. And thatâs where I am tornâ¦ my mind says its pure quackery! But what if I am missing something? :shrug:


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

_Before somebody tries to sell me a bridge or some swamp water in Florida, I found what is missingâ¦simple logic! 

This product is pure quackery!_ :stars:


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

OK the foot bath I agre is pure quackery. But, then why does all the stuff accumulate on the foot patch. How does that thing work? I've been tempted to purchase a pack of them. But, if it's just a reaction of something I'd like to know.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Tony -

Try soaking your feet in regular warm water with Epsom salts or vinegar. The water won't change color (unless your feet are really dirty) but it will feel good. I soak my feet often in winter cause it's the only thing that warms up my tootsies in cold weather. 

What was the logic you were missing? Was it a placebo effect?


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Some places that sell the foot patches..the higher quality ones...have an address where you cansend the patches in and have them analyzed and they send you a list of all the toxins that were on the pad. Mine was BLACK...and I've never smoked, I have used various kidney cleanses, liver cleanses, stay away from chemicals if possible...and it was still black! They draw out chemicals that get in your body via lotions, sprays, air pollution etc. The 3 companies that look pretty good to me are buykinoki.com, Body Relief Purity Pads~ the one I had the sample from, and Dr. Hulda Clark's foot pads. The Clark ones were the most $$ but had the most ingredients in them to pull out different chemicals. Just a thought.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

oops!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> OK the foot bath I agre is pure quackery. But, then why does all the stuff accumulate on the foot patch. How does that thing work? I've been tempted to purchase a pack of them. But, if it's just a reaction of something I'd like to know.


I believe that those foot patches change color due to the chemical reaction inside the patch itself. Just like the anode inside the water makes the water change color even without a foot inside the tub. 

During the last week I have researched both sides of the coin and have come up with my conclusion on pure logic. After testing the water, studies show that no evidence of body toxins was found inside the water. 

But many have testified of this procedure working on them. A placebo one might say, or maybe something we donât fully understand yet. One thing for certain, the water doesnât contain body toxins. But perhaps, the electricity flowing through our bodies in some manner have a balancing effect on our own system. 

Energy Medicine (Reiki, Qigong, Chi, Ki, Prana)
These are methods currently unknown in the West for increasing bio-energy in the body. Further research is needed on the techniques. There are however, proven with witnesses and x-rays, taken 5 minutes apart showing tumor removal from a human body when using one of the techniques. 

Electricity is used all around the bodyâ¦..special nerves made up of cells called neurons carry electrical signals to the brain from every part of the body and from the brain to all parts of the body. These nerves even carry electricity from one part of the brain to another. The electricity used by neurons is called electrochemical, 70 to 55 millivolts in a human body.

Basically, the neuron is a cell surrounded by electrically charged particles called ions. Some of these ions have a positive charge, (like potassium and sodium) and some are negative (chloride is the biggie here). The electricity used by the neuron is kind of "borrowed" from these ions, depending on how many ions are inside or outside the neuron. For example, if there are more negative ions inside the neuron, the neuron has a negative electrical charge, if more positives are inside, then the neuron has a positive electrical charge.

I believe the ionic toxin foot spa is more involved with this theory than removing toxins from our bodies.


----------

